# CCO Haul 01.10.10 [kind of pic heavy]



## fingie (Jan 10, 2010)

So I decided to make the hour long drive to my nearest CCO to see what they had in stock (I did call ahead of time to see when their last shipment was, but despite it being a few weeks ago, she said there was a pretty good selection). I figured it was worth a shot to see what old size pigments they had, as well as slimshines, since they're DC'ed.  I actually was pretty pleased with the selection... it was nothing like the CCO in Orlando (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but still good.  Here's what I hauled:





Look In a Box: Seductress (Belightful Iridescent Powder, Bare Slimshine, Zoomlash mascara, Naked Lunch e/s, Knight Devine e/s, 181se)





Look In a Box: Sun Siren (Bronze Bronzing Powder, Shroom e/s, Amber Lights e/s, 181se, Get Rich Quick d/g, Zoomlash)





Fast Response eye cream
Handwritten, Tete-a-tint e/s, concealer, 1 mattene, 4 slimshines, blinking cool lashes, pearlglide liners
Splendid l/g, blushes 



















The worst part. haha

They said they were supposed to get another shipment toward the end of the month so I may stop back to see what they have... who knows... haha I really need to go on a no-buy but if they get some pigments that I use a lot in, then its on! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you guys enjoyed!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^What CCO in NY was this?  Awesome haul!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, nice haul, enjoy your goodies


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^What CCO in NY was this?  Awesome haul!_

 
Waterloo


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Wow, nice haul, enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you I will try! haha


----------



## Skubie123 (Jan 10, 2010)

AMAZING haul, you got lucky with the slim shines


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skubie123* 

 
_AMAZING haul, you got lucky with the slim shines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had a good amt of them... probably like 8, if not more the other colors I just couldn't see myself wearing :/


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 10, 2010)

^Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work scoring Immodest Mattene. That is one of my most favorite lipstick shades ever!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 10, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous haul!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Kirsty (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul. Those looks in a box are so pretty. All of the e/s shades are some of my faves. I went to 2 CCO's in Florida (both either end of int'l drive) on vacation last Sept. they were the bomb!! I picked up Blondes Gold & Helium pigs amongst many other things. I have since been to 1 of very few CCO's in the UK..it was just not the same!


----------



## n_c (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome haul!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2010)

Good HauL!!!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice haul! How much were the Look in a Box sets, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fingie (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluedevilkitty* 

 
_Nice haul! How much were the Look in a Box sets, if you don't mind me asking?_

 
I think they were around $40 something... sorry I don't remember. :/


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Haul! I can only see a sneak peek of the color on your nails, but I'm living the blue. Enjoy your finds!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great Haul! 

I love it!


----------



## Sass (Jan 19, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 19, 2010)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 19, 2010)

neat haul! I love Bare Slimshine. such a pretty color. Tete-a-tint too!


----------



## nebbish (Jan 21, 2010)

Yay, Orlando CCO!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lovely haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Your haul is amazing!!!!


----------



## fingie (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_Yay, Orlando CCO!_

 
Nope, this one was the Waterloo CCO in Upstate NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Although the Orlando CCO is much better. hahah


----------



## x-giggles-x (Jan 21, 2010)

nice haul.


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah! I'm so jealous. I live in New Jersey and I don't think we even have one in this state. Or if we do its way too far away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the look in a boxe.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 22, 2010)

nice haul!!!!


----------



## makababy (Jan 31, 2010)

nice haul. I need to make a trip to cco soon.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 1, 2010)

Boo!! I KNEW I should have gotten the first look in a box you posted.. they had it at my CCO.. BOO! Great Haul.


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 6, 2010)

holy crap! 8% sales tax? im so glad i live in tax free new hampshire. lol
even though the cco nearest me is in maine. ....ya...soooo...

hahahahaha...anyway great haul


----------



## fintia (Feb 6, 2010)

great haul


----------

